# The beauty of precision?



## leestoresund (Feb 1, 2011)

I graduated to bigger and better (more expensive) kits last year so I went in for TBC.

Thus it became necessary to measure each piece rather than just gauge off the bushing. So I bought a digital caliper from HF. Measured to 1/100th of an inch and 1/1000 millimeter (or vice versa).

This week I spent a few more shekels and bought a Fowler digital caliper. I had gotten tired of the HF caliper not having a lock on the measurement.

The rounding off function is a lot different. I have 10mm tubes that vary from 9.86 to 10.15. My HF caliper never told me that!

Lee


----------



## hdtran (Feb 1, 2011)

leestoresund said:


> I graduated to bigger and better (more expensive) kits last year so I went in for TBC.
> 
> Thus it became necessary to measure each piece rather than just gauge off the bushing. So I bought a digital caliper from HF. Measured to 1/100th of an inch and 1/1000 millimeter (or vice versa).
> 
> ...



The HB digital caliper (or the Fowler, for that matter) has a 0.001 inch resolution or 0.01 mm.  The Fowlers, Starretts, Brown & Sharpe, & the Mitutoyos may be able to display 0.0005".  The actual accuracy?  Totally different question.

I'm not hugely surprised at a +/- 0.15 mm variation in your tubes.  That's about the thickness of a sheet of printer paper.  A hair (off by just a hair) is maybe 0.1 mm.


----------



## randywa (Feb 1, 2011)

I bought my digital calipers off of the Mac tool truck 11 years ago. I should have waited until the non- plastic one were on sale. I've used them so much that there is a groove worn in the jaws that you really have to pay attention to. DAMHIKT.


----------



## BKelley (Feb 1, 2011)

Lee,

I got my Browne & Sharp vernier calipers way back in the 60's. Gave a md 92 Winchester in 32-20 for them.  They have been a faithful friend ever since.


----------

